# Driving license in Portugal



## JaniceM1

Could anyone clarify the driving license rules for Portugal. We are residents of UK, but are in Portugal quite a lot of the year. It has recently been said to my husband that the rules for licenses here are changing or have changed, and that we need to change our licenses for an EU license. We both have full UK photo licenses and we own a Portuguese registered car. So many people say different things that we are now confused!!! Help!!!


----------



## wink

JaniceM1 said:


> Could anyone clarify the driving license rules for Portugal. We are residents of UK, but are in Portugal quite a lot of the year. It has recently been said to my husband that the rules for licenses here are changing or have changed, and that we need to change our licenses for an EU license. We both have full UK photo licenses and we own a Portuguese registered car. So many people say different things that we are now confused!!! Help!!!


You can drive with your UK licence anywhere in Europe, only if you became a resident of Portugal would you need to exchange your UK licence for a Portuguese licence, but only when your UK licence expired. As long as your UK address is your main residence and your licence is registered to that address, you do not have a problem.


----------



## canoeman

As Wink says as a UK Resident you can whilst *hoilidaying* in Portugal drive the same classes of vehicles listed on UK Licence. You should carry D/L, paper counterpart and Passport (or at least an official copy of Passport).

If you move to Portugal and become a Resident you then have 2 options
You *must *either Register it with IMTT (Portuguese DVLA) or exchange it for a Portuguese D/Licence.

Registering,
The advantage is that your UK Licence is legal whilst it is Valid* i.e. not expired* and you can legally drive and tow the same classes on your UK Licence. Procedure is simple and no cost. 
As UK if you moved within Portugal you change your Portuguese registered address.
Anyone moving here should make certain their UK licence *especially photocard* has maximum expiry date.
Registration should be done within 30 days of Registering Residence
UK Licence should be exchanged well before expiry date
If you are awarded points for any reason your Licence is automatically exchanged for a Portuguese Licence.

Exchanging, when you exchange you are then bound by Portuguese Licence laws, so categories are different, renewal ages are every 5 years from the age of 40 or 50 depending on cats., 2 levels of medicals, cost appox €35. Takes appox 3-4 months during which time you cannot drive outside of Portugal.


----------

